# Just a mild annoyance



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

Flickr is downsizing it's free account from one terrabyte worth of images to.... just 1000 images. This is a HUGE problem for me, as before I started removing stuff to transfer to heavens-knows-where, I was at 2194 images. EEEEEEP! And Flickr's download function is there, but it is slow as ice on Greenland. It's especially irritating when one album has just shy of 500 images. 


So yeah. Wish me luck  . And if you have suggestions as to who I could use as a photo hosting site that's not Photobucket, I'm all ears


----------

